# Treasure Coast RC Derby/Qual - January 12 & 13, 2013 - Okeechobee, FL



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Treasure Coast RC will host it's annual Derby/Qual at Dempsey Ranch in Okeechobee, FL on January 12 & 13, 2013.

This is a fun weekend - beautiful land, good water, friendly folks, a delicious tailgate, great judges. No Open or Am - so the Qual and the Derby are tops. This is the perfect venue if you've never tried a FT or just want to concentrate on your younger dogs. Oh - and you northerners - we have nice weather in January - so come on down!


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Forgot to add that closes on January 1,2013 and is on Entry Express

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedIn/viewevent.aspx?eid=5577


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Entries close January 2nd.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Derbies are at 10!!
Should be fun weekend. Happy New Year to all and see you then.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

3 more days till Treasure Coast's Derby/Qual closes. This is going to be a fun, low pressure weekend. The grounds are looking really nice. Come on down!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

RJG said:


> 3 more days till Treasure Coast's Derby/Qual closes. This is going to be a fun, low pressure weekend. The grounds are looking really nice. Come on down!


This is a very fun club with great members.

Anyone who's wondering if they maybe should check it out should do it. I've only been to their HRC events, but would one day love to check out one of their whitecoat affairs.

Enjoy! Chris


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey Chris, come on down. I'd enjoy meeting you. With the rain we've had all the ponds are full and for once we have plenty of water for the tests. 
By the way - temp today 74, nice breeze and sunny. Typical for this time of year.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

For all those coming this weekend just a note to be careful on SR 714. It's a narrow road with heavy tree cover. Speed limit is 50 and is usually patrolled on the weekends. There have been a number of wrecks on the road and several fatalities. There was another wreck yesterday just 1/2 mile east of the ranch gate. Guy just ran off the road and tried mate his 10 wheeler with a big oak tree. Lots of whackos out there who speed and don't pay attention. Be safe.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,4,5,7,8,9,10,12,13,16,17,19,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,29

23 Total


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Any updates on the Q?

Thanks,
Kory


----------



## Steven V Zugg (Jul 12, 2006)

27 back in Q. 1,3,4,5,7,9,10,13,14,15,17,18,20,21,22,23,24,27,28,29,31,34,35,36,38,41,42


----------



## Steven V Zugg (Jul 12, 2006)

Q-17 to 3rd. 3,4,7,13,14,15,17,18,20,21,23,27,29,31,35,38,42


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,3,4,5,7,8,9,13,16,19,20,23,24,26

15 total
8am start Sunday


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 4th series

1,4,5,7,8,9,19,20,23,26

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results
1st-#4 Sas H/Kevin Cheff O/Roger and Pat Magnusson
2nd-#7 Louie H/Kevin Cheff O/Mary Bixby
3rd-#26 Blossom O/H Jeff Adams 
4th-#20 Sunshine O/H Greg Lee
RJ- #1 Doyle H/Kevin Cheff O/ Howard Simson & Lisa Langlois

JAMS- 5,8,9,19,23

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations! Way to go Kevin and all the ribbon winners!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Yay Louie!!

*And Mary and Kevin of course.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Great job for Team Flint River!!


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats to all! Any news on the Q?

Kory


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I know is that Xena #27 O/H Rita Jones won the Qualifying...Our Windy is very proud of her baby! Congrats to Rita on a job well done!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#27 Xena O/H Rita Jones
2nd-#42 Ozzie H/Kevin Cheff O/Fred Kampo
3rd-#13 Piper H/Brad Arington or Colby Williams O/Gordon Stephens
4th-#35 Ben H/ Stephen Durrence O/Robbie Andries
RJ -#7 Annie O /H Sarah Wonnell or Jim Wonnell
JAMS- 31,20,17,14,3

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Q- 1st: #27 Xena, Rita Jones
2nd: #42 Ozzie, Kevin Cheff
3rd: #13 Piper, Brad Arrington
4th: #35 Ben, Steve Durrence
RJ: #7, Annie, Sarah Wonnell (Her first FT)
Jams: #31 Sharlie, Ron Rubrecht; #20 Tess, Keth Farmer; #17 Thunder, Scott Cormier; #14 Snapper, Jim Wonnell; #3 Storm, Keith Farmer. 

Thanks to all for coming down. Geat weekend!

Whoops - Brenda and I were typing at the same time.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Way to go Rita and Xena, Congrats


----------

